# Two week trip?!



## Rosebaby (Jun 24, 2015)

Alright, so my hedgehog is coming with me to Kansas, and I can't take her cage with me, but I definitely cannot leave her alone. I am going to have to keep her in her chihuahua sized pet taxi at night...unless...how do you think she would deal with being in her play pen? I just need to find a way to keep her from escaping, which should be easy. I am more worried about how she will deal with the car ride. Plus, it'll probably take a couple days because we will be traveling with a two year old. Which brings me to my next topic. I am either going to be sharing a room with this little one, or I'm going to be sleeping in the basement. Which is cold. And so, I'm going to have to find a way to heat her play pen/ pet taxi. And what about the climate change? Will that affect my prickly pear baby in any way? Also, I have heard that hedgies can get carsick. Could I give her some ginger root to help settle her tummy if she does get sick? If I have any more questions, I will be sure to ask. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Harryandbeans (Jun 25, 2015)

I always take my hedgehogs on Long car rides when I go home from college. They ride in small dog carriers as well. One of them is totally fine with it but the other always vomits. I just bring wipes to clean it up and offer some water during red lights. Dextrose powder helps before/after the ride to keep them energized and stable. I live in the Philippines, so the weather goes from extremely hot to cold real quick, it doesnt seem to have much effect on my hedgies. I'm not sure about the heating Pad, but be sure to bring extra fleece just in case! I hope i helped


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She'll be fine riding in the pet taxi for the car ride, since she will likely sleep anyway, if it's daytime. It's hard to know if they'll get carsick unless you've taken trips with them before to know. Take extra bedding for her cage, paper towels, and plastic bags that you can tie off or seal up in case she does throw up or poops in her carrier. I would ask your vet about ginger, I'm not sure if it's safe for hedgehogs.

If you're staying overnight in hotel rooms, I've seen it suggested before to keep hedgie in the bath tub. Make sure there are several layers of liners down to keep them from chilling themselves on the cool tub bottom, but they shouldn't be able to escape from it & it's big enough for wheel, food dishes, etc.

How long are you staying in Kansas? And did you mean that you're sharing a room with the 2-year old or with your hedgie? Honestly, either way, IMO you seriously need a cage. Even if you can make the playpen escape-proof, that doesn't mean it'll be toddler proof & that's not safe for her. The only way you'd be able to heat the whole area safely is with a space heater. Why can't you take her cage? I think you need to get a travel cage for her before you leave, or if that's not an option, I would really recommend finding someone to take care of her while you're gone - a breeder, rescue, a friend/family member, a vet, etc. It will be safer & less stressful for her.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I don't know how much space you have, but could you make a travel cage out of a Sterilite bin? Your prickly girl can travel in her carrier, and you can pack her supplies (including a heat source) along with anything else that will fit in the bin. Then, when you stop for the night or get to your destination, let her use the bin as her cage.


----------



## PrimandIvy (Jun 30, 2015)

I use a pop up dog kennel when I travel  easy to store and plenty of room!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

PrimandIvy said:


> I use a pop up dog kennel when I travel  easy to store and plenty of room!


Second that. I've done that a couple of times now. Makes it a lot easier when you are travelling with 3 or 4 hedgehogs.

Sterilites work well too. You can use them to pack essentials in and use them as a cage while you are at your location.

Play pens can work fine so long as they don't decide to climb out. There have been a few escaped hedgehogs due to play pens that were climbable.

Over the years, when we travelled a lot with the quilled ones we typically used sterilites and then moved to the pop up cages. Both worked just fine and I never had an escapee (which is great when you travel with mixed sexes ).


----------



## ummmx (Jul 15, 2015)

I use to have guinea pigs and before I got a big cage I had an old pet store guinea pig cage. I was going to get rid of it but them my family announced a 10 day camping trip so I decided to keep the cage and bring my hedgie with me.  So if you have an old rabbit or guinea pig cage to use that would do great. If not I would suggest going on eBay or Craigslist and just buying a cheap guineapig/rabbit cage for your trip.


----------



## SnuggleBugComforts (Jul 19, 2015)

I've either used a sterilite container for long trips, or a sturdy cardboard box for short rides. Just make sure the walls are high enough on the cardboard to prevent an escape! The good thing about the sterilite is you can just pack their things separately and put them in once you are there to use as a temporary cage. And I always make sure to have a snuggle sack 
I really want to get a pop up pen though so she has more room to roam once we get there.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please don't use containers or boxes for trips, no matter how short. Just like you wouldn't put a child in the car without a car seat don't put your hedgehog in the car without being in a hard sided pet carrier that can be seat belted into the car. The last think you need in an accident is a hedgehog flying around the car in a container or box. Also if you're injured emergency personal won't check out those types of things but they will check a proper pet carrier. This means you won't have to deal with your hedgehog being left behind or ending up loose in a strange place.


----------

